# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كيف أعرب هذه الجملة ؟

## نداء الأقصى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضلاً من الإخوة في هذا المنتدى المبارك ،،،، أريد إعراب هذه الجملة ( التي باللون الأحمر ):
أرسل لكم خطابين ـ المرفق صورتيهما ـ للإفادة حولها .
هل أكتب صورتيهما أم صورتاهما . ولكم الشكر

----------


## محمد ابورضوان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    الرد صورتاهما

----------


## محمد ابورضوان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    ارجو افادتنا بكتاب اعراب القران لمكي pdf

----------


## عمر راتب

*نقول وبحمد الله و نتمنى أن نصيب الصواب 
الصواب فيما أعلمه أن نقول المرفقة صورتاهما باسم مفعول مؤنث 
و صورتاهما مرفوعة بالألف على أنها نائب فاعل للمرفقة 
فالمرفق اسم مفعول من أرفق يرفق إرفاقا و مؤنثه المرفقة
واسم المفعول المقترن بالألف و اللام يعمل عمل الفعل المبني للمجهول دائما و بدون شروط لأنَّ أل حينئذٍ موصولة و ما بعدها يكون صلة لها و حق الصلة أن تكون جملة فعمل ما بعدها عمل الفعل فمعنى المرفقة صورتاهما هو اللذين أرفقت صورتاهما أو اللذان أرفقت صورتاهما
فكما يجب علينا أن نقول أُرفقت صورتاهما وجب علينا أن نقول المرفقة صورتاهما و لما كان لا يصح أن نقول أُرفقتْ صورتيهما كان لا يصح أن نقول المرفقة صورتيهما
*

----------


## نور امحمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المرفق صورتاهما : جملة اعتراضية لا محل لها من الاعراب 
  و شكرا  أخوكم نور

----------


## عمر راتب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لكل من يشارك في الموضوع لماذا تقولون المرفق و لا تقولون المرفقة ؟
فأنا أرى أنَّها المرفقة و قد أكون مخطئاً و لكن اذكروا العلة أو السبب .
و شكراً.

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

ما أراه أن جملة ( أرسل لكم خطابين ـ المرفق صورتيهما ـ للإفادة حولها  ) بها خطآن أولهما (المرفق) وصوابه مرفقة وثانيهما (صورتيهما) وصوابه صورتاهما إذن الصواب أرسل لكم خطابين ـ مرفقةً صورتاهما ـ للإفادة حولها 
ذلك أن مرفقة نعت سببي لخطابين فيطابقه في التعريف أو التنكير فقط ويطابق ما بعده في التذكير أو التأنيث ويلزم الإفراد
والإعراب : مرفقة : نعت سببي منصوب بالفتحة
             صورتاهما : نائب فاعل مرفوع بالألف لأنه مثنى وحذفت النون للإضافة ، والضمير ( هما ) مضاف إليه مبني في محل جر . والله أعلم . اللهم افتح علينا في علوم العربية آمييييييييييييي  ييييييييين

----------

